# PC Bootet nicht & komme nicht ins BIOS



## BassQ (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute, habe seit einiger Zeit das Problemm das der Rechner nicht mehr startet. Ich beschreib es mal.

PC Einschalten, dann wird ja Speicher usw geladen usw. dann kommt bei mir n Bild wo irgendwie die Festplatten stehen sollten aber das tun sie nicht,auser einer wo aber das betriebssytem nicht drauf ist. 

Ins Bios komme ich auch nicht  

wenn ich mal länger die Batterie rausgenommen habe und xmal den rechner neusarte findet er die festplatte manchmal wieder. 

Das Prob ist ich kann ja den Rechner nicht durchgehend laufen lassen.

P.S. Bin gerade nicht an meinem Rechner daher weis ich die Komponenten nicht.

Hat jemand ein rat was es sein kann ?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2010)

Das kann vieles sein - Netzteil oder Board defekt sind aber am ehesten der Grund. Früher ging es aber einwandfrei?


----------



## Marauder (6. Dezember 2010)

Der Eingangspunkt ins BIOS liegt aber in der Regel vor der Initalisierung der Festplatten...
Hm, hast du evtl. irgendwo eine PS2-Tastatur rumfliegen, um da mal auszuprobieren, ob du damit ins BIOS kommst? (Ich setze eine USB einfach mal vorraus *fg*)


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Dezember 2010)

Anderes Netzteil testen.
Motherboard Batterie wechseln.

Wenn der Rechner mal läuft, treten keine Probleme auf!?


----------



## BassQ (7. Dezember 2010)

Also nun läuft er wieder, hatte die Batterie über nacht drausen. Musste dann das BIOS Setup neu machen, also Booteinstellungen, Zeit usw.

Aber ich kann Ihn zb ned länger auslassen sonnst spinnt er wieder.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Dezember 2010)

Neue Batterie?

Wenn du ein Mulitmeter hast, kannst du die Spannung der Batterie überprüfen.


----------



## BassQ (7. Dezember 2010)

Jupp Batterie ist auch neu, hab sie vor nem knappen Monat in nem PC Laden gekauft.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Dezember 2010)

BassQ schrieb:


> Musste dann das BIOS Setup neu machen, also Booteinstellungen, Zeit usw.


 
Was genau stellst du im Bios alles manuell ein?

Was für Komponenten sind im Rechner verbaut?


----------



## Lexx (7. Dezember 2010)

> Der Eingangspunkt ins BIOS liegt aber in der Regel vor der Initalisierung der Festplatten...


falsch. 

steck mal die eine kritische platte ab, und reboote mehrmals.
ich schätze mal, daß die schleichend stirbt..

außerdem könntest du probieren, das bios des motherboards 
mal neu zu flashen.


----------



## flasha (7. Dezember 2010)

Hört sich eher nach einer defekten HDD an.


----------



## Lexx (7. Dezember 2010)

für mich auch, besonders da ich vergangenes wochenende 
mit gleichen symptomen zu kämpfen hatte (wobei aber kein 
schaden vorlag).

aber die netzteil-papageien und sonstigen wiederkäuern
scheint das nicht zu tangieren..


----------



## BassQ (7. Dezember 2010)

Das war auch meine Vermutung, nunja dann werd ich mir gleich mal so ne 2tb HDD zulegen. 

Was bringt Motherboard Flashen, hbe das noch nie gemacht ?


----------

